# best bowhunting gloves



## txdukklr (Jan 9, 2003)

i like the under armour generally

I do use some thicker ones when it gets colder but being in texas it doesn't require anything to terribly thick.


----------



## TeamMathews1030 (Apr 13, 2008)

UnderArmor liner gloves, hands down!!!!!!




4IDARCHER said:


> So whats the best bowhunting gloves out there for colder weather? I want warm, but also don't want a lot of bulk, so that I can't feel the release trigger. What is everyone using that they love?


----------



## deerarcherZ (Apr 30, 2008)

save money you can buy a case off brown jersey gloves for about 10 dollars if you need to wear two pair and cut the trigger finger out of one of them


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I use the thin spandex Primos stretch fit, over a lightweight liner...


----------



## westernskies (Mar 6, 2007)

i have some red head gloves from bass pro. I love them. I dont know the "model" but they should be in the catalog.


----------



## Chesta22 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have several pairs of gloves and I like them for various situations and reasons. I use the Under Armor gloves in the early season, and on cool days, but they aren't much help below about 50 degrees. I have a pair of Remington Midweight gloves that really work nicely for cooler days below the 50 degree mark, but on days that dip below the 30's, they are a little light. The problem with trying to find the right pair of bowhunting gloves in cold weather is the trade off between warmth and dexterity. This season I've purchased a pair of Manzella Bow Ranger gloves to use on my trip up north. I really like the looks and feel of them, but once again they are a midweight glove. That's why I always keep two hand warmers in my pockets, and keep my hands in my pockets as much as possible.


----------



## catsandman (Aug 3, 2007)

Another vote for the Primos stretch fit gloves. A solution I've come up with for when it gets really cold is to carry a handwarmer muff that straps around me and just go gloveless or wear the thin Primos gloves and just keep them in the pouch until I need them out for something.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

catsandman said:


> Another vote for the Primos stretch fit gloves. A solution I've come up with for when it gets really cold is to carry a handwarmer muff that straps around me and just go gloveless or wear the thin Primos gloves and just keep them in the pouch until I need them out for something.



EXACTLY what i do!:thumbs_up


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

i just bought a 10 pack of double sided rubberdotted gloves and fit on either hand. i can keep 8 gloves in my truck/backpack/pockets and always find a left and a right. i think i got them at big lots or walmart or home depot over the summer. i forgot about them and found them this morning looking for nocks in my man cave. as a matter of fact i found a new knife that i forgot about.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

I go with the brown jerseys also. This year I'm going to pick up a muff if I have to be out when it gets much colder. Might just wear a warmer glove on the left hand. That's the one that gets cold for me while holding onto the riser of the bow. I'll have to try that doubling up on the jerseys. 

And yes, I know that cotton is no good in the cold, but I can't justify spending a bunch of money on gloves. Like said earlier, it's hard to find a meeting place between warmth and dexterity/feel.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Under Armour gloves with a Fleece Handwarmer


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

None,

I use a hand muff to keep my hands warm until it is time to shoot.

Jeremy


----------



## electricstart (Oct 17, 2006)

Underarmour liner here also, hand mit when gets colder.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I absolutely dislike rubber dotted gloves.....they tend to induce torque bt not allowing the bow handle to slide..

That is another reason I like the Primos gloves...they are somewhat slick...and are torque free.


----------



## nwaoutdoorsman (Jun 18, 2007)

westernskies said:


> i have some red head gloves from bass pro. I love them. I dont know the "model" but they should be in the catalog.


I have some too. They are a thin fleece but warm and they're windproof. Bought 2 pair on clearance a week ago for $5 a pair, normally $20 a pair. Dont know if they have any left or not. That was at BPS in Springfield, MO.


----------



## newbie75 (Dec 30, 2007)

i have a pair of thin scentlok gloves that i got 2 years ago at cabelas, they rock in weather up to 40 degrees


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a pair of bowhunter gloves that I really like. I generally don't wear gloves at all until it gets well below freezing. I can't spell the brand name. It is something like Matsuri? They have a opening for your release to go through on the palm side of the 
glove. They also have them in three different wieghts. I have the medium weight ones. They are plenty for me even in 10 degree weather, but like I said, my hands don't get that cold.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

OK......a few years later, what is eveyone's opinion? I use a thumb release, so I try to avoid the gloves that have a hole in them for strap releases. Is there a glove that will keep one's hands warm and still allow them to feel the release well?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm still a big fan of using my hand muff with no gloves. I sometimes still use a pair of UA gloves, but the muff is where it's at for me.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the gamehide/mathews gloves. I bought these before I even knew what a mathews bow was! I shoot with these on, they are warm and dont have much bulk. ill probably get another pair.

http://www.gamehide.com/Mathews_Apex_Stretch_Clove_by_Gamehide_p/mni.htm


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. Sometimes I tend to over complicate things. I am thinking now that a mid to light weight glove will be my best bet, and use a hand muff as mentioned. I actually have one, but it is pretty old. It could be just as effective as the newer ones, though......


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

I wear the UA liner gloves when it gets cold I use a muff or put a pair of jersey gloves over the liner gloves

I have just about every style glove UA makes they all suck except the liner and the ridge reaper


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm a hand muff guy when it gets really cold. I use a thumb release and took a lightweight pair of Remington gloves and cut a slit in the thumb for when I need to shoot. Otherwise I just pull my thumb back inside the glove and its fairly warm.


----------



## kcbuckeraser (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a pair of under armor super thin spandex-like gloves and then I just throw a pair of hot hands in my pockets and leave my hands in my pockets till its go time. I do this from about 50 degrees down to as cold as I'll go out. Been doing it this way the last 3 years or so.


----------



## WildBill37 (Aug 1, 2011)

muff with couple hand warmer packs in it,if I wear gloves they are jerseys.
just cant see spending big money on gloves and still have cold hands.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I use polypropylene gloves and a muff when it is really cold. The gloves are very thin and allow you to use which ever type of release you want.
They let your hands breath and are warmer than some heavy weight gloves. You can use 2 pair at once and still have great feeling and double
the warmth.


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

Sitka core series gloves with heat pack hand warmers in each pocket of my stratus jacket. So far been good down to 26 degrees. Coldest its been here this year so far.


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

hunter_tlh said:


> I have a pair of bowhunter gloves that I really like. I generally don't wear gloves at all until it gets well below freezing. I can't spell the brand name. It is something like Matsuri? They have a opening for your release to go through on the palm side of the
> glove. They also have them in three different wieghts. I have the medium weight ones. They are plenty for me even in 10 degree weather, but like I said, my hands don't get that cold.


I think your referring to manzella gloves. Pretty solid IMO


----------



## BW81 (Jan 18, 2012)

jaysee said:


> none,
> 
> i use a hand muff to keep my hands warm until it is time to shoot.
> 
> Jeremy


x2..


----------



## tp turbo (Nov 22, 2010)

I use the UA liner gloves, I use a bow hanger so my hands are free so I can use a hand muff when it gets real cold. I think it is easier to keep my hands warm if I am not holding on to something metal. Hand muff with some hand warmer packs are the way to go in the cold.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends on how cold you are hunting. I have hunted in temps as low as -30 C. It is not easy, its not just your hands but your feet that are difficult to keep warm.

I can still do all day sits in temps as low as -9C, any lower and it is very difficult. I got with lightweights and a handmuff.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

TeamMathews1030 said:


> UnderArmor liner gloves, hands down!!!!!!


Just got a pair of these, and they are nice.


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

I just have a pair of wool game winner gloves where you can fold back the finger place..only cost 9 bucks and r warm


----------



## Mudsub1 (May 2, 2013)

Ok, so this is the first time that i have posted to this site, but i read it all of the time. I have used alot of gloves over the years and found all of them to have problems except one, the Artic shield 2 glove system is hands down the best system that I have ever used. they are not bulkey, they are great for warm and cold seasons and they can accomodate most releases. the liner has great dexterity and feel to them, it is like wearing a batting glove, and the outer glove-mit is warm and retains over 85% of the heat, when they are closed.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I use UA liner gloves. I cut the index finger and thumb off on my right in hand in case I want to take a pic, check email, etc. I seldom use my phone but figured that was better than taking my glove off if I needed to. I also use a fleece hand muff with hot hands inside when it's cold.


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a pair of the hot pocket mittens that have a place for heater packs in the tips... Fold back the tops to a very thin glove finger to shoot... Only for very cold weather... I usually use a thin well fitted glove... And keep my hands in my pockets if I need to...


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

No glove on my release hand . Keep em in your pocket with a hand warmer or use a muff with hand warmers. I wear gloves to and fro the stand but when its killin time the gloves come off.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

I can tell you from working in -40 temps that the only way to keep your fingers warm are to keep them together.Like in a lined chopper-mitten or muff type deal.Doesnt get that cold where I live now,so light loose gloves and pockets are what I do.When its time to shoot,the gloves come off.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

no gloves... even in the winter.

i use a wool lined mitt from Avery Outdoors with 2 hot hands thrown in there.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I use the UA liners but am thinking of trying some of these...has anyone tried them..Polartec Power Stretch.. http://www.amazon.com/Manzella-Mens-Power-Stretch-Glove/dp/B003SE6964/ref=pd_sim_sg_3


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

NY911 said:


> I use the thin spandex Primos stretch fit, over a lightweight liner...


This ............... I like something with a long cuff and this is is, I wear a light thermax liner under them....the same type of liner I wear when I run in the cold.....


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Old thread but good topic. 

I tell you what, and some will think I am crazy, but recently I found the best late season glove that I have come across. It came from walmart, yes walmart. It is the huntworth midweight tech glove. I own gloves of all sorts, gortex cabelas and bps gloves, underarmour, Columbia and many more and will say this glove beats them all. 

These are midweight weight gloves with tech fingers for using electronic devices. They stay as warm as anything, have good feel, have good grip, and have extended cuffs to wrap your release around.








Really worth a try if looking.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

sitka core or traverse gloves. use a muff this time a year


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

JaySee said:


> None,
> 
> I use a hand muff to keep my hands warm until it is time to shoot.
> 
> Jeremy


You are a much better man then me when the temps are in the teens and a deer is coming and I grab that cold riser after about 30 seconds my hand feels like it is on fire. jerseys with the fingers cut out and a muff for this ole boy.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

NY911;1055922505 said:


> I absolutely dislike rubber dotted gloves.....they tend to induce torque bt not allowing the bow handle to slide..
> 
> That is another reason I like the Primos gloves...they are somewhat slick...and are torque free.


You and me both makes it very hard to get a repeatable grip and they got those freakin things on every pair of cloves you pick up.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

dac said:


> You are a much better man then me when the temps are in the teens and a deer is coming and I grab that cold riser after about 30 seconds my hand feels like it is on fire. jerseys with the fingers cut out and a muff for this ole boy.


I just don't like the feel when I have gloves on. I need to feel the bow in my bare hand.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

nyhunt79 said:


> I think your referring to manzella gloves. Pretty solid IMO


yeah, That's the one. They come in 3 different forms. warm, warmer and warmest. I have the lightweight ones and the heavy ones. Just nice to have the release opening for a wriststrap release. I don't have to worry about the strap being any different than it is when I don't have the gloves on.


----------



## ackool1234 (Sep 11, 2012)

save some money and get the cheap brown ones at the dollar store. If need be wear to pair and cut the finger off


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

catsandman said:


> Another vote for the Primos stretch fit gloves. A solution I've come up with for when it gets really cold is to carry a handwarmer muff that straps around me and just go gloveless or wear the thin Primos gloves and just keep them in the pouch until I need them out for something.


exactly what i do to. i love having less bulk on my hands so i go light gloves with muff and hand warmer inside


----------

